# How much did it cost you to neuter your rat?



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

How much did it cost you to neuter your rat?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in the UK and it cost me £43 to have Spike neutered. He was only neutered for health issues, he had a testicular tumour. Vet prices can differ greatly, so it's best to ring around vets in your area and ask about prices and their experience with rats too. I personally wouldn't have a rat neutered unless it was for health issues or aggression problems, but I know the view on neutering is a bit different in the USA with more routine neutering being carried out. I don't really agree with putting a rat through surgery unnecessarily, even if it is low risk. I'm sure some people in the USA will give you prices they've paid too 

I may be remembering incorrectly, but wasn't it two females you are getting? Were you think about getting a male/some males too or something?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

In Canada I have paid $114 to 170 for neuters.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

spay is 40usd and neuter is 25usd at my vet.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

It cost me $68 USD to have Higgins neutered.


----------



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

$70. Luckily I have a specialist who lives right down the road and has very cheap prices for rats.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

I've called every vet clinic in my area, and they are all saying from $150 to $200.. so I guess that's not an option for me since I have seven boys. :-\


----------

